# Neues Halbleitermaterial mit herausragenden Eigenschaften endeckt



## L.B. (2. Februar 2011)

Das gängigste Halbleitermaterial stellt zur Zeit Silizium dar, doch dieses wird in Folge der immer weiter fortschreitenden Miniaturisierung der Fertigungsverfahren irgendwann an seine Grenzen stoßen, weshalb man ständig auf der Suche nach Alternativen ist. Genannt sei hier das auf Kohlenstoff basierende Halbleitermaterial Graphen, welches allerdings einige wesentliche Nachteile besitzt, die es für die günstige Fertigung derzeit noch ungegeignet machen. 
Doch nun ist am ETH Lausanne ein weiteres Material auf seine Eigenschaften als Halbleiter getestet worden. Dabei handelt es sich um Molybdänit (MoS2), welches ebenfalls wie Silizium auf der Erde in großen Mengen zur Verfügung steht. Dieser Stoff wird zwar bereits in anderen Anwendungsgebieten genutzt, so zum Beispiel als Zusatz zu legierten Stählen oder Schmierstoffen. Dass Molybdänit ein Halbleitermaterial mit hervorragenden Eigenschaften ist, war bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht bekannt. Molybdänit ist ein zweidimensionales Molekül, welches eine Bandlücke* von lediglich 1,8 eV hat, sodass es sich geradezu hervorragend als Schaltelement, also als Transistor, verwenden lässt. Dieser Umstand erlaubt ausßerdem eine gute Leitfähigkeit bei sehr geringen Strukturgrößen, wobei die Leckströme deutlich geringer (bis zu 100.000 mal kleiner) als bei Silizium oder Graphen sind.  

Durch seine Eigenschaften scheint Molybdänit geradezu prädestiniert für die Anwendung in Halbleiterchips und stellt neben dem ebenfalls zukunftsweisenden Graphen eine hervorragenden Alternative zu Silizium dar. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, welches Halbleitermaterial das doch schon recht in die Jahre gekommene Silizium ersetzen wird. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So würde ein Transistor auf Basis des Halbleitermaterials Molybdänit (MoS2) im Modell aussehen. 



*Definition: Die Bandlücke stellt einen Bereich im Bändermodell dar, welcher zwischen dem Leitungsband und dem Valenzband des Kristalls liegt. Überlagern sich beide Bänder, handelt es sich bei dem entsprechenden Kristall um einen Leiter, liegen die Bänder sehr weit auseinander, um einen Isolator. Beim Halbleiter liegen die Bänder gerade so weit auseinander, dass die Elektronen unter Zuführung von Energie (bsp. Licht) aus dem Kristallgitter gelöst und zu freien Ladungsträgern werden können. Wie gesagt, muss dazu Energie zugeführt werden, deren Betrag bei der Bandlücke in eV angegeben wird. Im Falle des Molybdänits wäre die Bandlücke für einen Halbleiter relativ klein, weshalb beim Schalten im Transistor kleinere Energiebeträge umgesetzt werden als bei beispielsweise Graphen. 



Quelle: Pro-Physik.de​


----------



## Zockkind (2. Februar 2011)

Die beste News die ich bis jetzt gelesen haben und dAs Thema haben wir gerade in Physik !


----------



## jaramund (2. Februar 2011)

Mal schaun was draus wird.
Jedoch wunder ich mich etwas das Molybdänit besser geeignet ist, da die Bandlücke bei Silizium 1,1 eV beträgt.

P.S. Sehr gutes Format der News.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Februar 2011)

Inhalt und Ausdruck der News sind echt top, besten Dank  Echt interessant und hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (2. Februar 2011)

Schöne News, sehr informativ und gut geschrieben. Mal sehen ob und wann das dann massenmarkttauglich wird.


----------



## TerrorTomato (2. Februar 2011)

1. Gut verfasste news
2. Du hast mir so eben eine 1 in Physik geschenkt

BTT: kling doch ziemlich vielversprechend. mal sehen wie sich das so in den nächsten jahren so entwickelt


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2011)

Ok paar Punkte muss ich anmerken.

Sowohl in der Quelle als auch hier steht das MoS2 zweidimensional sein soll. Sorry das ist schlicht falsch. Das Ding ist wirklich ziemlich flach, hat aber eine echte dreidimensionale Ausdehnung, einfach schon weil es aus drei Lagen von Atomen besteht. Graphen ist das Einzigste "echte" zweidimensionale Medium, und das auch nicht zu 100%. Quantenmechanisch gibt es das Modell von zweidimensionalen Objekten mit gewissen Konsequenzen für die darin möglichen Energien etc. etc. Real kann es die aber nicht geben, und selbst das Graphen ist wenn man es  GANZ genau nimmt auch nicht zweidimensional. Man kann sogar in der Theorie beweisen, warum dies nicht möglich ist. Graphen hat aber einen feinen "Trick" auf Lager, warum es zwar echt dreidimensional ist, aber doch die Eigenschaften eines echten zweidimensionalen Objekts hat. Es wellt sich einfach geringfügig! Damit kann man dem Dilemma entgehen.

Hier ist es aber einfach ein Kristall und das wars.

Naja, und dann noch was zur was zur Energie. Ein sehr großer Faktor des Energiebedarfs eine CPU zu betreiben ist nicht das man da Elektronen über die Bandlücke heben muss, sondern der Taktgeber für die ganze CPU, und das schalten der Transistoren. Denn jedesmal wenn du einen Transistor schaltest, oder das Taktsignal durch die CPU läuft, dann musst du Kapazitäten umladen, und dafür, wie wir aus der Elektrodynamik wissen! muss man Arbeit verrichten!!

Das sind heute mit die größten Energiekosten. Darum würde ja selbst ein Supraleiter und perfekter Chip ohne Leckströme trotzdem noch einen großen Anteil der heutigen Energie benötigen die erforderlich ist um den Chip zu betreiben.

EDIT:

Achso ansonsten aber ne sehr schicke News  

Wie ich grad seh stehts aber in der Nature, die haben normal schon ne brauchbaren Review... Ich muss mir mal den Orginalartikel wohl zu Gemüte führen. Denn so an und für sich ist es einfach kein 2D Objekt. Höchstens die Struktur an sich verhält sich durch die Anordnung des Mo (Molybdän) zwischen den beiden Schefel-Schichten kann diese sich wie ein 2D Objekt verhalten Quantenmechanisch. Dabei dann aber "einfach" von einer 2D Struktur zu sprechen find ich schon sehr indifferenziert.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (3. Februar 2011)

Den Rohstoff für Graphen gibt es doch eigentlich zu genüge auf dieser Welt und die Herstellung aus Graphit ist ja auch nicht soooo kompliziert.


----------



## Adam West (3. Februar 2011)

Ein großes Lob an den Verfasser. Die News ist erstklassig verfasst und der Inhalt ist sehr interessant. Solche Texte bzgl. Physik lese ich von Haus aus sehr gern! Klasse! 

MfG


----------



## dj*viper (3. Februar 2011)

sehr interressant


----------



## nDivia (3. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ein großes Lob an den Verfasser. Die News ist erstklassig verfasst und der Inhalt ist sehr interessant.


Dito! 

Bin gespannt, welche Entwicklung das Ganze nimmt!


----------



## NetXSR (3. Februar 2011)

Erstaunlich guter und interessanter Beitrag, auch wenn es Inhaltsbezogen Uneinigkeit gibt.

Ich habe selten so einen gut verfassten Newsbeitrag gelesen.
Selbst wenn man sich bisher nicht in die Materie eingearbeitet hat, kann man diesen Beitrag inhaltlich durchaus nachvollziehen.

Vielen Dank an L.B.!


----------



## 3-way (3. Februar 2011)

Freut mich, mal wieder eine Usernews zu lesen die nicht nur aus einem Smiley und einem Link besteht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2011)

@ Skysnake: in diesem, unserem Universum gibt es heute KEINE zweidimensionalen Objekte.
Elektronen haben einen Objektradius und sogar die noch hypothetischen Strings sollen eine in der Plancklänge haben (rd. 10^-35m).

Allerdings kann bei sehr kleiner Dicke die Quantemechanik zuschlagen und das Objekt verhält sich "quasi" zweidimensional.

Das trifft auch für dickere Strukturen zu (Bose-Einstein-Kondensat).
Aber endlich mal was neues auf dem Material-Sektor.


----------



## hanfi104 (3. Februar 2011)

Sehr interessante News

noch ein kleiner Rechtschreibfehler


> Jahre gekommene Silizium ers*tez*en wird.


letzte Zeile vor dem Bild


----------



## ATB (3. Februar 2011)

Es wäre sehr interessant, welche Taktfrequenzen damit möglich wären.


----------



## Own3r (3. Februar 2011)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr interessant, welche Taktfrequenzen damit möglich wären.



Ich denke man kann die Lesitung dann nicht mit der aktuellen Technik vergleichen. Da zählt vllt. der Takt nicht mehr oder es werden nacher 10GHz benötigt


----------



## Skysnake (3. Februar 2011)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> @ Skysnake: in diesem, unserem Universum gibt es heute KEINE zweidimensionalen Objekte.
> Elektronen haben einen Objektradius und sogar die noch hypothetischen Strings sollen eine in der Plancklänge haben (rd. 10^-35m).
> 
> Allerdings kann bei sehr kleiner Dicke die Quantemechanik zuschlagen und das Objekt verhält sich "quasi" zweidimensional.
> ...


Mei Wuselsurfer das mir bekannt, wobei du auch wieder Sachen verallgemeinerst die So nicht stimmen.

Graphen ist z.B. Quantenmechanisch 2D. Zumindest lässt es sich mit der Theorie zu 2D Objekten sehr sehr gut beschreiben in seinen Eigenschaften... Aber ich glaub das führt jetzt zu weit, weil 1. ich mich da jetzt nochmal einlesen müsste in die Theorie wie das ist, da man sowas nicht mehr einfach aus dem Ärmel schüttelt, selbst wenn man es schon behandelt hat, und zum 2. ist mir nicht klar ob du mir dann überhaupt noch folgen kannst, weil ohne tiefere Kenntnisse zur QM glaub ich wird das etwas schwer.

Falls du aber entsprechende Grundkenntnisse hast und bock auf ne etwas genauere Diskussion, dann sags, dann werd ich schauen das ich mir das Zeug nochmal anschau.


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. Februar 2011)

Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Den Rohstoff für Graphen gibt es doch eigentlich zu genüge auf dieser Welt und die Herstellung aus Graphit ist ja auch nicht soooo kompliziert.




Die Herstellung! ist fast so wie beim Silizium, es muß fast perfekt rein sein, am besten perfekt. Und dann mußt du es noch in der gewünchsten Form/Kristall(ist das richtig was ich da sage? oder nennt man das anders?) hin bekommen, bein Silizium haste ein riesigen MonoKristall der in einen relativ komplizierten Verfahren langsam wächst, und bis zu eine gewissen größe nur machbar und auch wirtschaftlich ist. ich denke das ist hier und auch mit graphen auch so. da spielt die masse an Rohstoff nicht die Rolle, die Aufbereitung und die Herstellung sind so teuer.




Aber sonst ein super Thema!


----------



## Skysnake (3. Februar 2011)

Also kurze Anmerkung. Hab grad geschaut ob ich auf die Nature Ausgabe zugreifen kann. Eigentlich ja, aber die Lizenz der Uni ist ausgelaufen  Da muss ich wohl mich mal drum kümmern, das kanns eigentlich nicht sein....

@0Martin21:

Leider total falsch was Graphen betrifft.

Graphen kannst du ganz einfach herstellen. Du nimmst einfach Graphit bappst deinen Tesa drauf und ziehst den dann wieder ab, und dann bappste auf den Tesa wieder einen drauf und zieht von dem wiederum ab. Das machst du einige Male, löst dann den Tesa mit ner Säure oder so (keine Ahnung was es nochmal genau war) und bringst dann die Partikel auf nem Medium auf, legst das ganze unter ein AFM/EFM und schaust was du findest. Du wirst recht viel Schrott finden der halt noch sau dick ist, mit etwas Glück und auch freudigem suchen wirst du aber auch kleine Stückchen Graphen finden.

DAS ist auch das Problem. Graphen herstellen ist nicht wirklich schwer, aber:

1. Musst du die Prozedur (das abziehen) recht oft machen, also dauerts bis du Partikel hast
2. Musst du erst mal Partikel überhaupt finden, und dann auch noch die richtigen
3. Die Partikel die du findest sind halt winzig klein. Damit lässt sich vielleicht nen einzelner Transistor bauen, aber mit mehr wirds halt schon schwer.

Nen Wafer mit auch nur 10mm Durchmesser herzustellen kannste halt knicken. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, das man schon geschafft hätte Makroskopische Graphenpartikel herzustellen.

Silizium-Wafer herzustellen ist dagegen trivial.


----------



## L.B. (3. Februar 2011)

Es freut mich, das euch meine News gefällt.  Dann werde ich in Zukunft wohl öfter etwas schreiben, denn auf der Seite werden oft interessante Neuigkeiten aus der Welt der Forschung veröffentlicht. 

Bezüglich der Aussage, das Molekül sei zweidimensional, darf man nicht zu kompliziert denken. Dass ein Molekül nicht zweidimensional sein kann, ist klar, denn dann wäre es per definitionem kein Körper, weil es keinen Raum einnehmen würde. Vielmehr ist gemeint, dass sich der Kristall des Molybdänit in der Ebene ausdehnt und nicht wie beispielsweise Diamant im Raum.    

Um es deutlicher zu machen, sind ist auf dem ersten Bild die kristalline Struktur von Diamant dargestellt und auf dem zweiten Bild der Molybdänit-Kristall. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. Februar 2011)

ansich wollte ich sagen das die Herstellung und oder die Rohstoffveredelung die preise ind die höhe treiben und das die Massenpruduktion noch nicht geht ist doch jeden klar, das die ersten Prototypen sehr teuer, kaum herzustellen und dann auch noch sehr lange dauern versteht sich, zumal man ja gleich besser sein will als Silizium und da hatte ka keine richtige Konkurenz und die Strukturen waren damals noch so groß das man heute locker hundert Transistor in eine von damals. ja es war auch schwer aber der Druck und die feinheiten mußten noch nicht sein zudem viel es bestimmt so auf wie heute wenn ein Staubkörnchen drauf ist.


----------



## Monsterclock (3. Februar 2011)

Hey, noch ne kleine Sache wenn wir hier schon so wissenschaftlich sind, MoS2 ist kein Molekül, sondern ein Salz. In der Quellseite ist von Mineral und Material die Rede, Moleküle sind bissle was anderes und bilden keine Salzgitter Strukturen.

Aber sonst Top News sehr interresant, muss die Seite gleich mal in die Favoriten aufnehmen


----------



## L.B. (3. Februar 2011)

@Monsterclock: Danke erst einmal.  Ich habe mich gerade noch einmal genauer darüber informiert und eine Ionenbindung (also ein Salz) kann man durchaus als Molekül bezeichnen, da ein Molekül eigentlich nichts weiter als ein Verband aus mehreren Atomen ist. Dabei ist es nicht von Bedeutung, welche Art der Bindung (Ionenbindung, Elektronenpaarbindung, etc.) zwischen den Atomen, respektive Ionen, vorliegt. 

@0Martin21: Bis man auf neue Technologien umsteigen wird, kann es natürlich noch etwas dauern, da das Silizium in Bezug auf die Strukturgröße und anderer Eiegnschaften derzeit noch vollkommen ausreichend ist. Dennoch wird man früher oder später auf Alternativen setzen müssen. Die Produktionskosten spielen, wie du schon sagtest, natürlich auch eine übergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> ...
> Falls du aber entsprechende Grundkenntnisse hast und bock auf ne etwas genauere Diskussion, dann sags, dann werd ich schauen das ich mir das Zeug nochmal anschau.


Nee, das lassen wir mal.
Ich habe nur 6 Semester Halbleiterphysik runter, davon 3 Atomphysik.
Da kann ich sicher nicht mithalten.
Nacher bügelst Du mich breit hier mit der Hyperfeinstruktur des Wasserstoffspektrums oder der Schrödingergleichung oder beidem ... 



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Hey, noch ne kleine Sache wenn wir hier  schon so wissenschaftlich sind, MoS2 ist kein Molekül, sondern ein Salz.


Nö.
Salze sind Verbindungen mit Ionenbindungen und im Allgemeinen einer Delta *E*lektro*n*egativität > 1,7.
Sie dissozieren leicht und zerfallen in Lösungsmitteln zu polaren Ionen.

Im MoS2 herrscht aber Atombindung (Delta En = 0,42).
Es ist ein Metall-Sulfid und zerfällt in keinem Lösungsmittel in polare Ionen.



Monsterclock schrieb:


> In der Quellseite ist von Mineral und Material die Rede, Moleküle sind  bissle was anderes und bilden keine Salzgitter Strukturen.


Nö.


> _Im engen Sinn_ und im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch der Chemie sind *Moleküle* elektrisch neutrale Teilchen, die aus zwei oder mehreren Atomen aufgebaut sind.


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. Februar 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> @Monsterclock: Danke erst einmal.  Ich habe mich gerade noch einmal genauer darüber informiert und eine Ionenbindung (also ein Salz) kann man durchaus als Molekül bezeichnen, da ein Molekül eigentlich nichts weiter als ein Verband aus mehreren Atomen ist. Dabei ist es nicht von Bedeutung, welche Art der Bindung (Ionenbindung, Elektronenpaarbindung, etc.) zwischen den Atomen, respektive Ionen, vorliegt.
> 
> @0Martin21: Bis man auf neue Technologien umsteigen wird, kann es natürlich noch etwas dauern, da das Silizium in Bezug auf die Strukturgröße und anderer Eiegnschaften derzeit noch vollkommen ausreichend ist. Dennoch wird man früher oder später auf Alternativen setzen müssen. Die Produktionskosten spielen, wie du schon sagtest, natürlich auch eine übergeordnete Rolle.




Das die kosten erst ein mal sehr hoch sind, ist ja normal, aber vieleicht kann sich ja das Militär daran aufgeilen. Wenn wir glück haben ist das neune Material nicht so sensibel was EMP angeht.


----------



## Adam West (3. Februar 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> Es freut mich, das euch meine News gefällt.  Dann werde ich in Zukunft wohl öfter etwas schreiben...



na hoffentlich, ich bitte darum 


MfG


----------



## Skysnake (3. Februar 2011)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee, das lassen wir mal.
> Ich habe nur 6 Semester Halbleiterphysik runter, davon 3 Atomphysik.
> Da kann ich sicher nicht mithalten.
> Nacher bügelst Du mich breit hier mit der Hyperfeinstruktur des Wasserstoffspektrums oder der Schrödingergleichung oder beidem ...



Wau 6 Semester Halbleiterphysik und 3 Atomphysik. 

Ich komm nur auf 3 Semester Atom/Teilchen/Festkörperphysik und 2 Semester Quantenmechanik, aber auch eine Vorlesung Speziell zu dem thema Graphen etc. (War Mesoskopische Physik) 

Aber ich hätte jetzt schon mit Schrödinger angefangen und mit Zustandsraum etc. Bin halt doch der freaky Physiker 

Dann lassen wir das, aber wir beide wissen wohl worums geht.

Man hat ne Art Elektronengas (jaja ist nur Modell, das ist dir klar und mir auch, beschreibt aber schnell und gut was ich mein) in der Art wie bei Supraleitern. Sprich die Elektronen bewegen sich in der Konfiguration wie ineinem 2D Objekt, es ist aber im Gegensatz zu Graphen keins. (ok ist graphen wie oben gesagt eigentlich auch nicht aber lassen wir das (siehe oben))

Ich werde auf jedenfall schauen, das ich noch den Artikel über die Uni bekomm. Kanns echt nicht sein das ich da nicht drauf zugreifen kann.... Wie soll man sich da weiterbilden und studieren?


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Kanns echt nicht sein das ich da nicht drauf zugreifen kann.... Wie soll man sich da weiterbilden und studieren?


Tja, das ist wohl der ewig beschworene frei Zugang zu allen öffentlich finanzierten Bildungseinrichtungen  .


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2011)

Zur Info, jetzt auch auf der Main, mit Verweis auf die User-News hier: Neuer Halbleiter entdeckt - Alternative zu Silizium und Graphen? - prozessor, chip, chipsatz

Wirklich sehr guter User News!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. Februar 2011)

Wow, gute News.
Dein Audruck ist wirklich gelungen
Die Informationen sind auch gut rübergekommen, weiter so!


----------



## Black.Wolf3 (7. Februar 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Wirklich interessant, mir ist  Molybdändisulfid nur als Trockenschmiermittel bekannt.[/FONT]


----------

